# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1С Перенос данных

## lekhaplaton

С приближением нового года и бухгалтера и руководители все больше начинают задумываться о целесообразности работы в новой (чистой) базе данных.
 Причин тому может быть немало – начиная от перегруженности прежней базы данных, и открытия нового юридического лица до изменения внутрифирменных стандартов ведения учета.
 В сущности, причина не имеет значения – важно само решение о переходе. Не будет преувеличением сказать, что всех пользователей "1С:Бухгалтерии 7.7", решивших перейти на "1С:Бухгалтерию 8"
 волнует вопрос переноса данных. И не просто механический перенос справочников, а перенос всей накопленной на счетах бухгалтерского и налогового учета информации, что позволило бы пользователям 
начать работу в новой программе сразу же после ее приобретения. Очень часто процесс перехода оказывается сложным и долгим, а уровень затрат оказывается гораздо выше планируемого. Ни для кого 
не секрет, что период январь-март – это чрезвычайно доходное время, как для фирм так и для частных специалистов, занимающихся настройкой и сопровождением 1С. Причина этого кроется в следующем.
 В глазах любого руководителя и бухгалтера перенос в новую базу данных, допустим. Что представляет собой перенос документа в другую конфигурацию? В программе 1С документ – это совокупность 
различных элементов справочников, констант, перечислений. Количество переносимых элементов справочников или документов одного вида не влияет на сложность и трудоемкость переноса.
 Подготовку к переносу данных в новую базу надо начинать хотя бы за полторы-две недели до начала периода, с которого в ней должна начаться полноценная работа.
 Нужно осуществить несколько пробных перебросок, оценить их качество и полноту, а также объем работ, которые необходимо будет дополнительно проделать.
 К дате переноса у вас не должно оставаться неясностей по вопросам работы в новой базе. Надеюсь все эти советы помогут Вам при переходе в новую конфигурацию.
  Все эти вопросы с описанием сложившейся на Вашем предприятии ситуации прошу присылать на platon@mail.ru . Уверен, вместе мы сумеем найти оптимальное для Вас решение.

----------


## МИТКЕВИЧ

МНЕ НУЖНА ПРОГРАММА 1С УСНГДЕ МОЖНО СКАЧАТЬ?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> МНЕ НУЖНА ПРОГРАММА 1С УСНГДЕ МОЖНО СКАЧАТЬ?


Вам СЮДА

----------


## admin

> Вам СЮДА


Не не, не рабочая ссылка

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не не, не рабочая ссылка


https://www.forum.ruboard.ru/showthr...565#post635565

----------

